# "high" times?



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

...on the one hand, I'm being bombarded with all kinds of ads (gov'f and otherwise) pointing out the dangers of driving high, working high, underage users etc etc etc.
...on the other hand, the govt is legalizing the stuff next week...

does this not seem kinda incongruous to anyone else?


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

Alcohol is legal, is a hazardous substance, and has endless negative consequences too.

By the way, having lived in a place during legalization of marijuana let me share a bit of info about what you can expect. People will get pretty excited when it becomes legal, so expect to smell weed *everywhere* for the first few months. If you're in an apartment or condo, you're going to smell it from the balconies, you're going to smell it in the elevators, etc.

In my building, people were hot-boxing the elevator so it just reeked of marijuana. I started taking the stairs more often, because the combined elevator weed + smoke that I walked through en route to work would leave a lingering smell on my clothes. Remember that showing up smelling of weed is not acceptable at work, just as it's not acceptable to show up smelling of liquor... marijuana use should be done on your own time, and should not impair your work.

You might want to also watch out in case you have friends or family members who get a bit too carried away. Marijuana is still an addictive substance, and not everyone can handle it well. If you see a family member over-using it, you might want to gently suggest that they practice moderation. It is, after all, addictive, and the smoke is bad for the lungs.

Edibles are one option to avoid smoke and lung damage. However, edibles can hit someone quite hard because there is a time delay before you start to feel it. People often will take too much, so beware of that.

I found that in Oregon, marijuana was intensely present in public areas, my apartment, etc for the first year or two. The novelty wears off a bit after that.


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

^


> I found that in Oregon, marijuana was intensely present in public areas, my apartment, etc for the first year or two. *The novelty wears off a bit after that.*


 ... sounds like going to be the same play on weed stocks. Like this :excitement: :very_drunk: :sleeping:


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

_
Alcohol is legal, is a hazardous substance, and has endless negative consequences too.
_

so, that justifies legalizing another hazardous substance? I dont get it...

and.....you cant smoke a cigarette anywhere NEAR other humans these days...but you'll be able to light up a spliff ANYWHERE you like???


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

jargey3000 said:


> _
> and.....you cant smoke a cigarette anywhere NEAR other humans these days...but you'll be able to light up a spliff ANYWHERE you like???_


_

Depends on individual provincial and municipal gov'ts. I've seen one municipality pass a bylaw to limit it to private residences only._


----------



## Emjay85 (Nov 9, 2014)

jargey3000 said:


> _
> Alcohol is legal, is a hazardous substance, and has endless negative consequences too.
> _
> 
> ...


In Ontario, as far as I understand it, you can only smoke marijuana where you smoke cigarettes, so not quite anywhere but I am sure you will see it and smell it in a lot of places likes J4B mentioned.


----------



## Just a Guy (Mar 27, 2012)

We’ve amended the bylaws of nearly every building to prevent hydroponics (we didn’t limit it to drugs) as well as consumption. From talking to most landlords and property managers, this has been pretty standard. I expect we’ll be issuing some warnings and threats in the coming weeks, but everything was passed early so we don’t have to grandfather in anyone. 

I’m not sure companies like boardwalk however, who just made a declaration of no pot use, will have the legal grounds to stand on. They’ll probably lose their inevitable court challenge because they tried taking a shortcut.


----------



## OnlyMyOpinion (Sep 1, 2013)

JAG,
I assume your bylaws are as much about setting expectations that renters will be responsible, and to have some clout if there is a complaint - rather than an expectation of 100% compliance?

Also, rather than just 'rent-and-forget', there are a few ways of legitimately keeping an eye on units - stopping by monthly to pick up the rent cheque (old school), seasonal inspection of furnace/utilities, vermin checks, etc. Any that you favour?


----------



## CalgaryPotato (Mar 7, 2015)

jargey3000 said:


> _
> Alcohol is legal, is a hazardous substance, and has endless negative consequences too.
> _
> 
> ...


First you have to realize it's being legalized because a huge percentage of the population already uses it and it's extremely wasteful to have to waste police resources on arresting people over it.

Second, it's going to be highly restricted in most parts of the country. Here in Calgary it's going to be following all of the laws of smoking, plus all of the laws of alcohol, plus other private restrictions.

What does that mean? Like a cigarette you can't smoke it inside at any restaurants, bars, almost anywhere. But like alcohol you also can't openly use it in public, in your car, walking down the street, at an outdoor festival, and in addition to this most apartment complexes have already banned it or are starting to.

So basically smoking it in your own house is the only allowed place.


----------



## Eder (Feb 16, 2011)

Emjay85 said:


> In Ontario, as far as I understand it, you can only smoke marijuana where you smoke cigarettes, so not quite anywhere but I am sure you will see it and smell it in a lot of places likes J4B mentioned.


I hope I can have a beer now in places we are allowed to smoke cigarettes & dope.


----------



## Emjay85 (Nov 9, 2014)

Eder said:


> I hope I can have a beer now in places we are allowed to smoke cigarettes & dope.


That makes 2 of us!


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

After the spectacle at Western University last week, we should ban alcohol from anyone under the age of 50. 

Also, parents can have their poorly raised offspring back.


----------



## like_to_retire (Oct 9, 2016)

Today, in the mail, I received my bilingual pamphlet from the Government of Canada entitled, _The Cannabis Act - Here's What You Need To Know_. 

Now I'm educated, and need to decide what to do on Oct 17th. hehe

Seriously, there's no way I would smoke anything, including marijuana. My lungs are just too old. But I am certainly game to eat stuff made with cannabis, and I'm especially game to drink marijuana beer or wine. Smoking anything is pretty taboo today for most people. Our society seems to accept socialization with drinking stuff.

Trouble is, to start off, they've limited the options, it seems, to smoking (bad choice), along with being able to purchase some cannabis oil (what do i do with that?). 

I would think most oldsters, like myself, would wait awhile until they can buy drinks and edibles.

Comments? 

ltr


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

I, too, cannot imagine why anyone would want to START smoking. I'd wait for the legal gummy bears and brownies. Plenty of the black market variety around but one does not know what they are getting.


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

I am waiting for the hash brownies like my renter left in the fridge. They were great and in small doses, they were relaxing.


----------



## like_to_retire (Oct 9, 2016)

kcowan said:


> I am waiting for the hash brownies like my renter left in the fridge. They were great and in small doses, they were relaxing.


Yeah, that's what I want - to be relaxed, very relaxed, just short of comatose though. Smoking? **** that - no way.

ltr


----------



## ian (Jun 18, 2016)

I will go out on a limb. I do not think that this is going to be such a big deal. Yes, there will be issues with some workplaces and definitely with those driving under the influence. However, I really do not think that there will be thousands of people rushing out to smoke up. You will see and certainly smell it more. I suspect that the big winners will be those who need this for medical purposes. There may even be more money in the oil end of the business.

If I was investing, I would stick with opportunities at the cultivation and distribution levels. I suspect that many of the would be retailers may have over committed on rental costs and lease obligations. I suspect that there will be a shake out at the retail level and only those with gobs of capital backing them up will remain. The initial sales volumes may seem high, and the prices may be high, but I also suspect that both will level off quickly as the novelty wears off.


----------



## Userkare (Nov 17, 2014)

like_to_retire said:


> Trouble is, to start off, they've limited the options, it seems, to smoking (bad choice), along with being able to purchase some cannabis oil (what do i do with that?).
> 
> I would think most oldsters, like myself, would wait awhile until they can buy drinks and edibles.
> 
> ...


As an oldster pushing 70 myself, I might try smoking some. I mean it's not like I'm going to smoke a pack a day; maybe one doobie a month. How long will that take to cause problems? Mostly, I breath good O2 rich country air; maybe if I lived in the big city I might not want to add to the pollutants I already breath. 

You could always take the leaves and brew a tea. Tastes like ****, but it'll get you there. Also 'vaping' might be an option - says so on the OCS website.

My problem is how to get it. We won't have stores in Ontario for 6 more months. Given our post office and courier record of delivering mail to the wrong address - last thing I want is for one of my neighbours to be asked to sign for my weed. I'm surrounded by retired cops ( narcs ). Legal or not, I don't need the reputation. I guess I'll have to wait to see if any stores open in Gatineau QC; it's a short ride from here.


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

.....haha....years ago, we got ours from a guy called "mailman"... he always "delivered"....lol...


----------



## like_to_retire (Oct 9, 2016)

Userkare said:


> Legal or not, I don't need the reputation.


Yeah, I wonder how long, if ever, the stigma of buying weed will become socially acceptable. You certainly wouldn't mind your neighbors seeing you carrying a case of beer into your house, yet most of us "older types" whos generation basically spearheaded drug taking in the 60's are concerned that neighbors would frown on our marijuana consumption (myself included). Funny that.

ltr


----------



## OptsyEagle (Nov 29, 2009)

Is it just me or are we missing important things like "what is the price of weed going to be". In Ontario they are going mail order. Does anyone have a link to this or those so called websites. 

You would think that if it is for sale on Wednesday that you could go to a website, look at the pretty bud pictures, get an idea of what payment methods might be used, estimated delivery times and it would also tell you what price would be charged and any additional taxes involved.

Maybe I missed it all but I have not seen anything to do with price except a few people talking about $10 per gram. $10 per gram would be a disaster. The black market, for the most part, charges way below that and I am sure they could undercut a little more. If they want to stop the black market any price above around $7 will not do it. Just my opinion, of course, but I would be interested to know what their more detailed plans are...other then "its legal on October 17th.


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

^ Why bother even paying $7 per gram when you can grow your own - up to 4 plants per place? Here's Ontario "legalization" website saying so:

https://www.ontario.ca/page/cannabis-legalization#section-6



> *Growing cannabis*
> You will be able to grow up to four plants per residence (not per person).


Forgot to add - maybe even cheaper to get this stuff at Wally's store. 

https://globalnews.ca/news/4530315/walmart-cannabis-sale-stores-possibility/


I now wonder if Dollarama wants to get into the act also?


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

Ontario is a laggard in getting retail stores up and running due to Ford's political decision to revert to privately owned retail vs government stores (good decision actually - ridiculous having public service unionized employees selling pot). AB is likely one of the few to have privately run stores out of the starting gate with other provinces in various forms of readiness. In BC, there will supposedly be one store in Kamloops up and running on Day one. In the Okanagan, re-zoning bylaws are in various stages of approval and businesses will have to apply for re-zoning and business licenses. Could be the Spring before retail stores are up and running in a significant way. 

I suspect all the major 'licensed' producers will have online shopping up and running on Oct 17th with digital media advertising of same. Could be interesting come the weekend of Oct 19th.

I think legal weed will be able to sell for a bit more than the black market simply because quality will be controlled and many users will default to quality over the 'wild west' of the black market. How much remains to be seen. Habitual and frequent users will likely stay with the black market due to familiarity and price.


----------



## ian (Jun 18, 2016)

Wonder how some Provinces will control access by mail order? If Ontario has Gov't stores (cannot imagine why they would do this), what is to stop someone from ordering product on line from an out of Province vendor who may have a lower price point or preferred product.

Wonder what it will do to the cash economy in the Nelson area? I knew a banker who was stationed there for a few years. She told me lots of stories about how some businesses dealt with large amounts of cash from customers. At the time, her branch had an unusually high cash float and sent a high amount of cash money out to the regional office.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

This might be one good reason to restrict selling pot to government stores. Privately owned stores aren't all that responsible in what they sell or to whom.

https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/new-...-cannabis-potpourri-herb-legal-high-1.4852663


----------



## Userkare (Nov 17, 2014)

OptsyEagle said:


> Is it just me or are we missing important things like "what is the price of weed going to be". In Ontario they are going mail order. Does anyone have a link to this or those so called websites.


OCS.CA will launch Oct 17. They will sell seeds, too. 

In the meantime, there's https://ocslearn.ca/ with some info, but no prices yet.


I can see how there's going to be a lot of confusion about impairment in the weeks and months ahead. Watching the news this morning, the Toronto Police Chief was trying to explain why they're imposing a 28 day 'clean' period for their officers on duty. He said "a police officer must respond in nanoseconds" which is utter bullshit - not even the fastest computers can. He was using hyperbole; using 'nano' as an extremely small insignificant number ( one billionth ). Then he says that after 28 days there is still a few nanograms ( per mL ) of THC in the body. Wait, didn't we just say 'nano' was insignificant? He didn't offer ( wasn't asked by the dolt reporter ) any scientific study as evidence that nonograms per milliliter would cause any measurable level of impairment. Other police departments are saying "just don't come to work stoned". How are we as the non-nanosecond reacting public expected to know how long after consumption it's safe to drive? The OCS site linked above says 6 hours; so will the residual THC after 6 hours be enough for an impaired driving charge?


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

ian said:


> Wonder how some Provinces will control access by mail order? If Ontario has Gov't stores (cannot imagine why they would do this), what is to stop someone from ordering product on line from an out of Province vendor who may have a lower price point or preferred product.


As I understand it, the tax is a federal excise tax that they collect and then remit the province's share to the individual provinces. It will be up to the mail order company to charge and collect the appropriate provincial HST like any online shopping today. The provinces don't get to manage cross-border purchases. ON said there is no issue with online purchases even though they won't have retail stores for awhile.


----------



## ian (Jun 18, 2016)

The very last thing we need is more Government stores-for anything. 

For the life of me I could never understand why various provincial governments still seem to want to be in the retail liquer business. It defies logic. They can just as easily tax at the wholesale/distribution level and leave the retail end of the business to private industry.


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

Agreed. It is one of the dumbest things I've ever heard of.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

If you owned a store selling weed, and you could make twice as much money selling illegal weed as legal weed...........which would you sell ?


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

sags said:


> If you owned a store selling weed, and you could make twice as much money selling illegal weed as legal weed...........which would you sell ?


Municipalities will be coming down hard on illegal stores once legal cannabis is in place. Around BC, the illegal ones have been tolerated to this point, but it's been made clear that illegal operations will be shut down AND if a current illegal operation wants to become a legal operation, they must cease to exist before they apply for a legal business license (which will take a matter of a few to several months depending on re-zoning and quality of application). Employees of black market store fronts are being laid off as I write this. Provinces are hiring inspectors (BC will have something like 40+ inspectors) to examine operations. The rules have been made rather clear and there isn't much left for speculation.


----------



## Userkare (Nov 17, 2014)

sags said:


> If you owned a store selling weed, and you could make twice as much money selling illegal weed as legal weed...........which would you sell ?


Depends on the penalty if caught. If less than the additional profit from illegal sales, it might make sense; but heavy fines and being permanently shut down, probably not worth the risk.


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

The provincial rules for BC https://vancouversun.com/news/local-news/b-c-defines-rules-on-use-possession-and-sale-of-cannabis

An excerpt on private stores


> Private stores, once approved, will face strict licensing conditions on sales and record-keeping. Separate licenses are required to market and advertise cannabis. Companies that break the rules face fines up to $100,000 and individuals could face up to 12 months imprisonment.
> 
> A pot shop that illegally sells, possesses or gets its supply from an unlawful source faces fines between $15,000 and $50,000, as well as license suspensions of between 15 and 90 days depending on if they’ve violated any other rules in the previous 12 months. Customers aren’t allowed to light up in the store after buying marijuana, or the business could face up to $15,000 in fines and a 15 day suspension of its retail license. Businesses can appeal if they think the penalty was unfair, but it comes with a $500 “reconsideration fee.”


They are not going to mess around. The biggest issue is the time gap between shut down of illegal operations (this week) and the opening of licensed legal stores. Some illegal stores here said they will get rid of all the product, but continue to try to sell accessories if they can afford to pay the rent.. while they apply for legal status.


----------



## like_to_retire (Oct 9, 2016)

Userkare said:


> Given our post office and courier record of delivering mail to the wrong address - last thing I want is for one of my neighbours to be asked to sign for my weed. I'm surrounded by retired cops ( narcs ). Legal or not, I don't need the reputation. I guess I'll have to wait to see if any stores open in Gatineau QC; it's a short ride from here.


Ontario launches website for selling legal weed, says Canada Post will handle deliveries.


_"Canada Post will deliver the dried flower, oil, pre-rolled joints and cannabis seeds that will be for sale on Day 1, according to the website.

And there’s no need to worry the neighbors will find out. “When we ship orders, we deliver in discreet, plain packaging so the nature of your purchase is not revealed.”

A delivery agent will check ID when the package is delivered. If no one is home, packages will not be left at the door"._


Man, the government delivering pre-rolled joints to my house! Who'd have thought that would be possible.

They don't say anything about Userkare's concern about Canada Post going to the wrong address and outing him to his neighbors - hehe.


ltr


----------



## Userkare (Nov 17, 2014)

like_to_retire said:


> Canada Post will deliver the dried flower, oil, pre-rolled joints and cannabis seeds that will be for sale on Day 1, according to the website.


So, no twigs popping out the side? Half the fun is in the rolling!




like_to_retire said:


> They don't say anything about Userkare's concern about Canada Post going to the wrong address and outing him to his neighbors - hehe.


Sure, because nobody is going to know what a plain package, with no company logo, no return address - that requires a signature - might contain. :rolleyes2: Not to mention, the mailperson is a local sub-contract who surely won't blab to anybody about who gets dope in the neighbourhood.

As it is, my wife won't like me smoking inside the house, so now I'll have to install a windsock to check the down-wind before I toke-up outside. Don't want the smoke heading towards certain neighbours. One of our retired RCMP neighbour's wife has already said she's concerned about their toddler grand-daughter getting 2nd hand pot smoke in public. - as if the whole city is going to turn into one big Cheech & Chong movie on the 17th.


----------



## like_to_retire (Oct 9, 2016)

Userkare said:


> Sure, because nobody is going to know what a plain package, with no company logo, no return address - that requires a signature - might contain. :rolleyes2:


Who knows, it might be some inflatable doll - dup.... 



Userkare said:


> As it is, my wife surely won't like me smoking inside the house, so now I'll have to install a windsock to check the down-wind before I toke-up outside.


Yeah, that's right, this stuff stinks. I ride my bike every day and the bike paths seem to have become a favourite spot to smoke dope. It's accelerated in the last year for sure. I have no problem, but without question, that stuff stinks. That smell seems to be everywhere now - I get this weird flashback to my 60's youth when I smell it. 

I wouldn't want to smoke in my house as I suspect it would persist, just like cigarettes would. I wouldn't notice since I live there, but family or friends would visit and the first thing they would be hit with would be the smell of cannabis when they entered. I can see my grandkids asking, "what's that funny smell grandpa?"

Yeah... I'm going to limit my consumption to drinking it, or eating it.

ltr


----------



## ian (Jun 18, 2016)

Is it easy to grow? Someone else mentioned that some would be growing their own. Seems to me that if you can get the right plant, all you need is perhaps a small grow light and a little care. Is this really how simple it would be? Does it smell in the plant form? Just like we grow some of our herbs in small pots (pardon the pun). Or is this oversimplification?


----------



## OptsyEagle (Nov 29, 2009)

ian said:


> Is it easy to grow? Someone else mentioned that some would be growing their own. Seems to me that if you can get the right plant, all you need is perhaps a small grow light and a little care. Is this really how simple it would be? Does it smell in the plant form? Just like we grow some of our herbs in small pots (pardon the pun). Or is this oversimplification?


I would think the grow kits would be in a Walmart near you within a month...but that is just my, capitalistic, free market at work, why not make a few bucks kind of mind guessing at this. It would be real nice if the kit even came with the seeds.

What I think would be a free market hit would be a grow your own shop just like the make your own wine shops they currently have. I am guessing the 4 plants per household rule might be getting in the way of that one but if a entrepreneur can see a way around that rule, it would be easy money, at least for a little while.


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

The biggest problem with grow ops here is the remediation of the house for the moisture. Four plants would not be a problem. There is no smell. OTOH it would not be productive enough to feed a mild habit.


----------



## ian (Jun 18, 2016)

That may be so. But I suspect that the four plant limit is a bit of sham. I cannot imagine the authorities bothering with anyone who has six or eight plants. A house or barn full might be a different matter.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

It is easy just to grow the plant, but much more difficult to grow, prune, hang plants that produce the desired results.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

I suspect enforcement of homes and businesses will be left up to municipal bylaw inspectors, which usually means 1 person driving around to see who is illegally watering their grass.


----------



## OnlyMyOpinion (Sep 1, 2013)

As I understand it, it's not difficult to grow but difficult to 'optimize' compared to commercial ops (legal or otherwise). Male plants are culled, regular pruning and controlled light are required to get maximum yield. Grow times are months. Unlike the 60's, I don't think the harsh bushy leaves are even used/sold now - only the resinous buds. In that sense, it is more involved than making your own wine and beer. Other than for novelty or for the cat, I think most will buy it rather than grow it. Might make for a novel little Christmas tree this year if you start right away though?


----------

